# .357/9MM Convertable



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I noticed these on Ruger's website. Are they very useful? I have no clue how much cheaper 9MM ammo is over .38 Special (if at all?) or the balistics differences. What's youe experience? Thanks. 

:watching:


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I did some research and found out that the 9MM is .003 smaller than a .357. That doesn't sound like a good deal to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*9MM conversion*

9MM has higher velocity with the same bullet weight over .38 special, but .38 special is reasonably priced and going 9MM in a revolver usually means using the half moon or full moon clips. 9MM is a little cheaper so if that is your primary goal it may be worth it. If you ever use .357 in it keep in mind if you shoot A LOT of shorter rounds you may build up leading in the chamber that has to be removed before you can shoot .357.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

The .003" won't be too loose?


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i would think that it would affect accuracy quite a bit since you wouldn't be engaging the rifling with the 9mm as tightly as the 357.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*.357/9mm Convertible*

The Ruger Convertible is the Blackhawk model, a rod-ejecting single action revolver. No half moon nor full moon clips are required to use the rimless 9mm round. Rounds are loaded the same as the rimmed .38s or .357s.

True, accuracy suffers when using the 9mm rounds, though for informal target work its usually no big deal.

When Ruger first introduced this gun, their advertisement stated, "There is no where in the world you can go and not find ammunition." Or, words to that effect.

I personally have found no real advantage in having a 9mm as .38 Special is available at attractive prices. But, I reload, so I usually stick with .357 Magnum ammunition which is loaded to whatever performance level I desire.

Bob Wright


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, I can comment on the accuracy since I just bought one of these convertable models a few weeks ago. The 4 7/8 " barrel or whatever the 4" barrel length exactly is.

First off, the reason I bought this gun was because it shot the 9mm auto round with NO need for moon clips. If you don't reload .....I don't think you can find a cheaper bullet bought by the case, than the 9mm?

As far as accuracy .......hold on to your hats ............... It shot one ragged hole at 10 yds free standing combat stance. It had no more recoil than shooting a 22 pistol ! It was a pure joy to plink with......and I am very glad I made the purchase. These are NOT my normal cup of tea, so I was not sure what I was getting into. 

I don't know how Ruger does it.......but this 9mm single action revolver can hold its own concerning accuracy against just about any other handgun I own. Funny thing is, I never even put the 357 cylinder into the gun .......so I have no clue how it will shoot with its other half. Like I said I bought this gun for the 9mm option in a revolver ......and I couldn't be more happy.

JF.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

How much accuracy suffers between the .45 Colt/.45 ACP convertible using .45 ACP's? Isn't the bullet diameter roughly equivalent?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

After looking it up here @http://members.shaw.ca/cstein0/revolver.htm. The difference is .022". That's between a 9mm/.38spl. Looks like to me it would have to effect accuracy. I don't know anybody that has one that is hollering about them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Revolver said:


> How much accuracy suffers between the .45 Colt/.45 ACP convertible using .45 ACP's? Isn't the bullet diameter roughly equivalent?


The Rugers in .45 Colt have a .452" bore diameter, same as .45 ACP. Probably the worst offender, however, is the chamber throat, which ofter run undersize. If chamber and bores are compatible, there is a slight difference in accuracy with the .45 ACP, cue to the short case in the long cylinder.

BUT, the accuracy difference is usually so slight that its not apparent until the range gets out to 100 yards or more.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob. Chamber throats being undersized sounds like a serious QC issue though. It goes contrary to what I've come to expect from Ruger. Would Ruger fix such an issue on request?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Thanks for the info Bob. Chamber throats being undersized sounds like a serious QC issue though. It goes contrary to what I've come to expect from Ruger. Would Ruger fix such an issue on request?


I've never encountered the problem myself, but have heard that they do. Again, I think it a rarity that is more discussed than encountered.

Bob Wright


----------

